# petit chiffre pour définition



## maijtm (10 Janvier 2011)

bonjout,

je sais pas si je vais réussir à être clair mais j'espère.
Voilà comment on fait sur les mac pour faire un petit 1,2, 3.... au dessus d'un nom sur microsoft word pour mettre une définition un peu comme dans les livres?

merci d'avance


----------



## AnnC21 (10 Janvier 2011)

En exposant tu veux dire ? 

Ben tu sélectionnes ce que tu veux mettre en exposant, tu vas dans format, caractère (peut être autre chose sur word, j'ai open office) et tu cherches ta case "exposant" à cocher...


----------



## les_innommables66 (10 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Si c'est pour "mettre une définition", je pense aux "notes de bas de page" : dans ma version de word, il y a une commande "note.."dans le menu "Insertion".
Est-ce ça que tu recherches ?

Nicolas


----------

